# Tiefe Traktor-Spuren



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

Jeder der schonmal durch Wald gefahren ist, ist schonmal auf ne Bulldock(Traktor)-Spur gekommen, oder?!

Bei uns kreuzen mind. 5mal sehr tiefe Bulldock(Traktor)-Spuren den Weg, wie würdest ihr "durch/drüber" fahren ? (Tiefe: ca. 30cm)

mo


----------



## Cube99 (7. April 2012)

Bunny hop?? oder evtl so ne art Manual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

bunny hop wäre nicht schlecht, kann ich aber nicht 

ne art Manual,..mhm, du weißt schon dass das ca.2m breit ist,du kommst mit 30km/h an,..dann kommt eine "vertiefung" -->"erhöhung"-->"vertiefung"-->wieder rauf, auf den normalen weg!
ich glaube kaum das man das "überlebt",..rein,raus,rein,raus !


----------



## The299 (7. April 2012)

Mit 30 Sachen vill. Net Awwer mit soften  Hinterbau , die Narb uff Kopfhöhe sowie guter manualtechnik geht's schon mann muss nur Glück hann... Gehen Duts scho


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

schreib normal !

,..dann halt mit 25, aber man kommt mit tempo an! 
Das tut doch dem Bike auch nicht gut oder? (wenn man kein Fully hat)


----------



## wildbiker (7. April 2012)

Entweder einfach drüber/raus springen oder in der Traktorspur die Linie halten... Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

Die Spur KRUZT dein Weg,..das ist das Problem, fährst du einfach "drüber" sinkst du in die "lücke"/"vertiefung" und dich hauts übern lenker!


----------



## DerDuke83 (7. April 2012)

Falls es den Weg wirklich nur kreuzt und du nicht kilometerlang auf der Spur fahren musst, kannst du da auch mit Starrgabel und RR rüber.
Bei der TdF fahren die lange Stücke auf Kopfsteinpflaster...

Da sollten 1m Traktorspur mit dem MTB nicht diskutabel sein


----------



## The299 (7. April 2012)

@ omgchiller 1. Ich bin Saarländer 
2. Duts iPad mit der wortvervollständigung Murks baue

Mann kann auch die uralten Füße nemme! die natur had se Unns Jo Net umsonschd ginn


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

@Der Duke ,..soll ich absteigen?-das wollte ich vermeiden! ( Kopfsteinpflaster ist ja nicht so schlimm wie so ne tiefe rille)

@the299  achso, so ist das!


----------



## SandorK (7. April 2012)

Schieb doch etwas Dreck zusammen und bastel dir einen kleinen Huggel vor der Spur. Dann kommste auch ohne Bunnyhop drüber und kannst dabei ein wenig Sprungtechnik üben. 

Oder mach daraus den Technischen Teil deines Trails. Schön langsam wie beim Trial. Mit nem HT geht das doch mega Sahne...!?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

,...der Traktor kommt ja wieder, soll ich mir jedes mal was neues bauen?


----------



## DerDuke83 (7. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> @Der Duke ,..soll ich absteigen?-das wollte ich vermeiden! ( Kopfsteinpflaster ist ja nicht so schlimm wie so ne tiefe rille)
> 
> @the299  achso, so ist das!



Warum absteigen? Ich wollte damit sagen, das dein Rad schon keinen Schaden nimmt wenn du da einfach drüber fährst. 
Kannst dich ja langsam rantasten nach 10x bretterst du da eh einfach drüber.

Wofür hast du sonst eine Feder vorne?


----------



## SandorK (7. April 2012)

Wenn die Traktorspuren den Weg kreuzen, dann machste am Wegrand einen Huggel. Oder fährt der da regelmäßig alles platt???

In dem Fall: fahr drüber 

@ Der Duke: Eine Feder hatte Winnetou auch, was hats ihm genützt? xD


----------



## Letsride (8. April 2012)

Hi
Ich weiß was du meinst, ich fahre Freeride/ Downhill mit nem Hardtail, das gibt schon ordentliche schläge D aber dem Rad passiert nichts, Vorderrad bisschen hochziehen, und hinten mit den Beinen Arbeiten, dann merkst du kaum was  und irgendwann versuchen das Hinterrad auch noch hinterherzuziehen, dann klappt das schon.
Zum Bunnyhop, versuch erstmal im stehen nur dein Hinterrad nach oben zu bekommen, also Bremse anziehen und dann einfach gewicht nach vorne, aber druck auf die Pedale und versuchen hochzuziehen, so hab ich Bunnyhop innerhalb von 10-20 minuten gelernt


----------



## omgchiller (8. April 2012)

,..naja, ich glaub bei euch gibts nicht so tiefe traktor-spuren ! 

ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass das dem bike gut tut!

das letzte mal als ich einfach durch bin hats einen riesen schlag getan,als wäre meine gabel durch! 

Auf dem Hinterrad wäre vll gar nicht so falsch, versuch ist es wert!

@Letsride, wie meinste das, ich soll einfach anfahren, vorrderradbremse zoiehen und versuchen dann das hinterrad hochzuziehen?!


----------



## Letsride (8. April 2012)

Nein im stehen ohne anzufahren, wenn du anfährst gehst du ja automatisch hoch wenn du die vorderbremse ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> das letzte mal als ich einfach durch bin hats einen riesen schlag getan,als wäre meine gabel durch!
> 
> Auf dem Hinterrad wäre vll gar nicht so falsch, versuch ist es wert!


Irgendwie verstehe ich das alles nicht. Ich habe hier Traktorspuren en masse. Bunny Hop ist doch völliger Blödsinn, wenn man die Spur kreuzt. Über die erste hupft man rüber und in der zweigen schlägt man auf. Bekanntlich hat ein Traktor ja zwei große Reifen parallel laufend. Und Tempo 30 lässt sich im matschigen oder grasigen Gelände, vielleicht noch leicht bergauf wunderbar realisieren. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das Anheben des Vorderrades das Wichtigste. Das muss über die Spur gesetzt werden. Das Hinterrad kann dann ruhig egal wie durch die Spur, so lange man locker steht. So kann man eine Spur nach der anderen kreuzen, zur Not auch leicht schräg.

Oldie-Paul


----------



## omgchiller (8. April 2012)

,[email protected], du hast auch auf deinem weg ne spur die dir kreuzt?

wenn ja, lupfst du dann dein VR anfangs hoch um auf dem "mittelstreifen" ,der ja mittig unter dem Traktor ist, zu landen, und dann nochmal hoch?


----------



## xXRichyXx (9. April 2012)

Sehe jetzt da auch nicht ein großes Problem da durchzukommen.
Vorderrad anziehen und mit dem Hinterrad durchgleiten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ,[email protected], du hast auch auf deinem weg ne spur die dir kreuzt?


Eine? 



> wenn ja, lupfst du dann dein VR anfangs hoch um auf dem "mittelstreifen" ,der ja mittig unter dem Traktor ist, zu landen, und dann nochmal hoch?


ja, und bei kleinem Traktor, schmaler Spur deswegen etwas schräg, um etwas Platz für das zweite Anheben zu gewinnen.

Oldie-Paul


----------



## omgchiller (9. April 2012)

achso, okay 

naja, wird ganz schön knapp,oder? 

mit ca.25 oder 30 da so zu reagirene [übung macht den meister ] 

danke ! 
mo


----------



## GoONEla (11. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ,...der traktor kommt ja wieder, soll ich mir jedes mal was neues bauen?




:d:d


----------



## GoONEla (11. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> ,...der traktor kommt ja wieder, soll ich mir jedes mal was neues bauen?




:d


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

haja, is doch so ?!?!


----------



## CrossX (11. April 2012)

Wenn er nicht mal nen Bunnyhop kann, wirds wohl noch etwas dauern bis der Manual sitzt


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

,..stimmt ! :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandorK (11. April 2012)

Wie wärs denn wenn du eine Rampe neben dem Weg im Unterholz baust. So 5 Meter vor dem Weg eine Abzweigung und dann so 1 oder 2 Meter neben dem Weg einen Pfad mit anschließender Ramp??? Da fährt der Trecker ja nicht lang. Am Besten zwischen Bäumen da kann doch nix passiern. Mit genug Stoff kommste übern ganzen Weg.

???


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

,...das ist mir auch klar, leider wäre die sofort weg, oder ich hab keine lust,denn

1. dürfen wir da ned fahren( Baden-Württemberg)
2. Wüsst ich ned mal woher ich des Holz+++ herbekommen soll und so wichtig ist es mir ja auch nicht, wäre es richtiges Hobby würd ichs machen,aber ich darf dort eigentlich ja nicht einmal fahren, sobald jemand kommt und sagt ich darf/soll nicht fahren muss ich eh aufhören -.- !


----------



## SandorK (11. April 2012)

Ohne jetzt das vorhanden sein von Totholz und Erde um die sich keiner schert zu Umschreiben, muss ich sagen: "Wenn du es nicht so exzessiv betreibst dann kann ich das natürlich verstehen!" 

MFG SandorK


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

,..ja, wenn es rechtlich gesehen "erlaubt" wäre würde ich nachfragen ob ich mir sowas bauen darf und dort hinstellen kann, dann müsste ich mir auch keine gedanken mehr über das Holz machen, i-wo her bekommt mans schon!

Aber weil es eben rechtlich her nicht gestattet ist, ist das nicht so einfach :/  !


----------



## Serpentinebiker (11. April 2012)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag:
Warum trägst du die mittlere Erhebung+die Äußere nicht einfach mit der Schaufel ab, wenn die Spurrinnen so tief sind? Dann kannst du dort ohne Probleme durchfahren und der Trekker kann dir egal sein 
Ich habe auch einige kreuzende Wege mit Trekkerspuren im Trail, am Anfang habe ich das Vorderrad hochgezogen, später bin ich einfach durchgefahren weil sich die Erhebungen durch mich und andere Radfahrer abgeflacht haben.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## omgchiller (11. April 2012)

stimmt, wäre ned schlecht  aber wie gesagt ob sich das so lohnt ! 

ich kann ja mal versuchen!


----------



## DerDuke83 (11. April 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.

Der TE bemängelt das er nicht über Traktorspuren fahren kann und ihr schlagt ihm vor eine Rampe zu bauen und drüber zu springen?


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
> 
> Der TE bemängelt das er nicht über Traktorspuren fahren kann und ihr schlagt ihm vor eine Rampe zu bauen und drüber zu springen?



Echt mal. Bei den fahrerischen Fähigkeiten gibts eigentlich nur eine elegante Lösung. Ein schöner Tunnel unter den Traktorspuren her.


----------



## omgchiller (12. April 2012)

,.. können wir machen!

@DerDuke, also lieber drüber springen, also da durchzueiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (13. April 2012)

Ohne Speed, dafür trailmässig das Vorderrad drüber setzen, Hinterrad 90° hinterher versetzen, dann stehst du zwischen den Spuren, dann wieder das VR rüber und HR versetzen, violá! 

-oder mit Speed rüber und das VR ausreichend lange in der Luft halten dass du erst nach der 2. Spur wieder aufsetzt...dabei locker in den Beinen bleiben, dann kommt das HR schon irgendwie auch durch..


----------



## Mitglied (13. April 2012)

Umsteigen auf einen Traktor!


----------



## omgchiller (13. April 2012)

bin heute mal oben gewesen, und eigenlich gehts,..schräg drüber fahren


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. April 2012)

2 Seiten um zu diskutieren, wie man über Traktorspuren fährt?


----------



## omgchiller (14. April 2012)

jo, abver jetz ist es fertig^^


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. August 2012)

Warum machst du dir so Gedanken um Traktorspuren? Sind das bei euch in BW Panzerähnliche Kolosse? Die Traktoren die bei uns rumfahren hinterlassen gewöhnlich keine Steinbrüche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (14. August 2012)

naja, wenns nass war und die dort gefahren sind ist schon ordentlich!


----------



## Froeste (15. August 2012)

Tiefe Traktorspuren kann man mitGewichtsverteilung gut queren, wenn die Spurbreite nicht zufällig dem Radstanddes bikes entspricht.

Das heißt bei der Querung der ersten Spurdas Vorderrad zuerst entlasten und gleich nach dem Aufsetzen in den Mittelteilder Spur das Vorderrad belasten, quasi auf dem Vorderrad fahren. Dabei muss dasHinterrad nicht zwangsläufig  in der Luftsein, sondern muss nur ohne Belastung über den Graben geführt werden. Bei derQuerung der zweiten Spur das gleiche Spiel und dabei hoffen oder sich auf dasgeschulte Auge verlassen, dass der Traktor keine Spurbreite von ca. 1,1  (?) Metern hat. Sonst knallt das Hinterrad materialmordendin Spur Nummer 1. Aber immer noch besser wie ein eingehängtes Vorderrad in derzweiten Spur.


----------



## omgchiller (15. August 2012)

Also ich drück vorrderrad immer in die erste Querspurrinne rein, lass es dann "rausspringen" und drück es in die zweite Querspurrinne.

So klappt es eigentlich!


----------



## Speedy1985 (16. August 2012)

*klugscheißmodusan* Ich würd mal sagen das sind gar keine Traktor sondern Harvester spuren. Große Traktoren fahren im Wald eignetlich sehr selten, Harvester dagegen häufig. Und die können schon ordentliche Gräben ziehen...*klugscheißmodusaus*

so, zurück zum tunnel


----------



## omgchiller (17. August 2012)

D 

ich werde Harvester mal kurz googlen...  ---> können die nen ganz schön steilen abhang runter D da gehen spuren manchmal runter, da denkt man, kippt der kerle ned um ?!

 Tunnel, kommt ihr zu mir, bauen wir n tunnel,..das wäre dann wohl die geilste strecke die es gibt DD


----------

